# Can you do this with OS X? (Unionfs, noatime..)



## rbuenger (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok, 

I've searched the net for hours now and as far as I can see OS X simply can't do this but maybe I'm just to stupid to search correct.

There are several things I would like to activate or use in OS X/Darwin.

First I would like to activate noatime for a second harddisk. Any way to do this? Maye recompile mount or remove/add some to the xnu sources? 

Second I would like to use unionfs (and if possible ftpfs as Apples ftp mount is just useless). The reason is that I would like to use my cd's with sourcecode and add a layer above them to change and compile without the need to copy the content to hdd. And second to create a second os x partition and playing around with several options without changing the 'original' layer. Just like VPC with the emulated Windows harddisk.


Ok, that's it. I've already using my own kernel (xnu-517) here and it would be no problem to path the sources to get noatime or unionfs. But as far as I can see nobody has done this. Maybe OS X users are just not interested in the unix underground and all these stuff    

So you're my last hope to find out if one can do this with OS X or if Apple just has removed all these usefull things without any option to get it back in there. BTW Apple should include this as you can do so many great things with unionfs.


----------



## Vile (Mar 28, 2005)

Have you tried the FreeBSD binaries? Might have some luck compiling it.


----------

